
Ask HN: What is so cool about Slack? - orschiro
I hear a lot of news and see a lot of third-party apps that connect to Slack. What is so exciting about this Slack tool?
======
bartvk
Personally, I have no idea.

It's a chat client with channels/rooms/whatever. You can't back it up, nor
easily export it, you can't organize it like email and thus it's not really
clear to me what the advantages are.

I do have to say that I receive about 3 work-related emails per day. So I'm
not particularly desparate to look for an email alternative.

